# Hannibal on: Cody Rhodes' ego behind the scenes



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Very interesting. I quite like Hannibal’s shoots with guys. Kind of surprising to hear him speak out so openly about the guy in a business that is all about being nice to one another these days. It wouldn’t surprise me to hear more stories coming out about The Bucks and the like too.

I’m not sure if I blame Cody entirely for all that though. Tony Khan bans people from shows too. And he’s overseeing this operation. Cody wanting to protect himself on the indies is his prerogative too. He could have been an asshole outside that.

And for those who say he’s foreshadowing a heel turn, just remember that TNA didn’t do great business under Jeff Jarrett, and WWE didn’t do great business under Triple H.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Very interesting. I quite like Hannibal’s shoots with guys. Kind of surprising to hear him speak out so openly about the guy in a business that is all about being nice to one another these days. It wouldn’t surprise me to hear more stories coming out about The Bucks and the like too.
> 
> I’m not sure if I blame Cody entirely for all that though. Tony Khan bans people from shows too. And he’s overseeing this operation. Cody wanting to protect himself on the indies is his prerogative too. He could have been an asshole outside that.
> 
> And for those who say he’s foreshadowing a heel turn, just remember that TNA didn’t do great business under Jeff Jarrett, and WWE didn’t do great business under Triple H.


PJ Black recently spoke out about why he didn't go to AEW and he said the reason he didn't go to AEW was because the EVPs were poloticing 


*On his discussions with AEW :*


Black: “Yup, I had some talks with people and you know, a lot of people who had some influence wanted to put me with [Angelico and Jack Evans] and obviously, those two also wanted that. But, I don’t want to get into the politics side of it, but something big happened and I don’t think I’ll ever work there.”











PJ Black On AEW, Hitting The 450 Splash On Vince McMahon And More


PJ Black discusses why he's happy in Ring of Honor, why he won't work for AEW and what it felt like when he hit the 450 Splash on Vince McMahon.




www.mandatory.com






So when guys start leaving AEW we'll start hearing more shoot interviews exposing the polotics backstage that the EVPs are playing to hold the other guys down.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

You don't need to hear stories to know about the ego. He's Triple H of another name.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I always thought PJ Black had a good look. He left in a huff, but it wouldn’t surprise me to see him back in WWE soon.

Very curious to hear those allusions to drama. I’ve heard The Bucks are very cliquey. I’d like to know more about what makes them tick.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

It's gonna be back and forth ..anytime any of the elite start sniffing a title everyone will cry then when they are doing other stories not in the title hunt they will cry that they are not treating themselves as stars ..you can't sit here and make threads about anyone holding anyone back while also making other threads that matches look to competitive 

Kenny..Cody and the bucks will have titles it's time to get over that and accept it ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Botchy SinCara said:


> It's gonna be back and forth ..anytime any of the elite start sniffing a title everyone will cry then when they are doing other stories not in the title hunt they will cry that they are not treating themselves as stars ..you can't sit here and make threads about anyone holding anyone back while also making other threads that matches look to competitive
> 
> Kenny..Cody and the bucks will have titles it's time to get over that and accept it ...


That’s not what the issue being discussed is. It’s not that black and white. It’s possible to get pushed while not keeping others down. It’s also possible to be underneath and not stink up the joint and underwhelm. You’re reducing it for the sake of dismissing it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Crazy, I thought everyone on Youtube and Twitter were resoundingly positive about AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> Crazy, I thought everyone on Youtube and Twitter were resoundingly positive about AEW.


Yeah, I’ve been told it was just us.

I also like how Hannibal pointed out their rating share is like a 0.2, which is something I was thinking about the other day. You always hear about viewers, because the share sounds so unimpressive.

It’s also nice to hear someone else point out that Cody might lose, but it doesn’t necessarily mean he puts them over. This is a complain I’ve had about Triple H for years.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, I’ve been told it was just us.
> 
> I also like how Hannibal pointed out their rating share is like a 0.2, which is something I was thinking about the other day. You always hear about viewers, because the share sounds so unimpressive.
> 
> It’s also nice to hear someone else point out that Cody might lose, but it doesn’t necessarily mean he puts them over. This is a complain I’ve had about Triple H for years.


I remember telling @TKO Wrestling last week that a 0.23 rating is awful for a primetime show on on a big network like TNT and Hannibal just confirms it in the video. A 0.2 is nothing to brag about when its a show in primetime. 

I mean Cody loses to these guys but the wins means nothing because they always drop down the card into irrelevancy doing nothing thats the general complaint I've had with him.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> Cody Rhodes is a scumbag behind closed doors.


So you made an anti Cody Rhodes thread based on a vlog with totally subjective *opinion *by *a)* An obviously drunk Attitude Era fan on the left repeatedly saying he doesn't push anyone and *b)* an incoherent guy on the right who claimed Cody always wanted to win on the indy circuit!!

This whole video was just a slanted opinion on a particular wrestler with no substance or actual account to justify why Cody Rhodes is a "scumbag". This is fine and harmless, but to make a thread based on it as fact is pure stupidity.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

LongPig666 said:


> So you made an anti Cody Rhodes thread based on a vlog with totally subjective *opinion *by *a)* An obviously drunk Attitude Era fan on the left repeatedly saying he doesn't push anyone and *b)* an incoherent guy on the right who claimed Cody always wanted to win on the indy circuit!!
> 
> This whole video was just a slanted opinion on a particular wrestler with no substance or actual account to justify why Cody Rhodes is a "scumbag". This is fine and harmless, but to make a thread based on it as fact is pure stupidity.


Hannibal is a wrestler who wrestles on the indies and he saw first hand Cody's ego.

Both guys in the video confirmed that hes a scumbag and isn't a good dude in real life. As a matter of fact Hannibal knows more than you or I since he worked for that indie company Cody was booked at so this thread is totally valid. You don't have to like the thread and if you don't then skip it or add to the conversation instead of getting emotional over something stupid like this.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I mean his best friend is randy Orton what do you expect? And once again no one in power anywhere is nice. You could have Jericho and Kane run aew and both of them would be pricks.

Wrestling is no better than the government. Its all about picking the lesser of two evils


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> It's gonna be back and forth ..anytime any of the elite start sniffing a title everyone will cry then when they are doing other stories not in the title hunt they will cry that they are not treating themselves as stars ..you can't sit here and make threads about anyone holding anyone back while also making other threads that matches look to competitive
> 
> Kenny..Cody and the bucks will have titles it's time to get over that and accept it ...


Lol its obviously not about the title. No one else has a storyline thats worth a damn and he gets literally 20 times more tv time than the world champion


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I can never take "this person is an asshole" stories TOO seriously. Unless there's like, a million of them.

How do I know Hannibal isn't an asshole, and Cody didn't like him because of it and that's why he's prickish around him? In legal terms unless there's some significant proof I consider most "he's an asshole" stories Hearsay.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I would still argue that the problem isn't with Cody featuring in all of the best angles, but with everything else being substandard by comparison.

Cody seems like one of the only characters in the show to have a strong sense of direction. Most of the time, Is it really a problem that he has faced so many of the big stars on the show or that he's been there for several of the big debuts? I think it's more of a problem that Mox and Omega, for example, haven't been involved in those things.

We have a good portion of the audience complaining about Cody's overexposure on one hand, Mox's failure to be taken seriously on another and Omega's unwillingness to grab the bull by the horns on yet a further third hand. Would the solution to these problems not to be to take those three people and a good handful of others, bang their heads together and make a very conscious effort to put the stars of the company in the limelight to an equal degree as often as possible?

Who, right now, deserves Cody's spotlight? Honestly, I say nobody. But imagine if Omega had already allowed himself to build? Imagine if Moxley had been in the huge, world class storyline a champion deserves. Imagine if we were all begging and praying for one of those three guys to meet in a match, because that's exactly what could and should be happening. 

The Rock would never have been The Rock without Triple H. Austin would never have been Austin without Vince McMahon. John Cena frequently failed to be John Cena exactly because he had no foil off which to shine. Just like those guys, the more Cody stands tall, posturing about his importance to a company who consistently fail to recognise their own stars, the more he builds frustration within an audience who want a slightly more even playing field. 

He's far from the only one to blame.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good post mangos


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I eat mangos said:


> Who, right now, deserves Cody's spotlight? Honestly, I say nobody. But imagine if Omega had already allowed himself to build? Imagine if Moxley had been in the huge, world class storyline a champion deserves. Imagine if we were all begging and praying for one of those three guys to meet in a match, because that's exactly what could and should be happening.


JON MOXLEY DOES! His program is more interesting than an open challenge against randos. Or like you said yourself, if they eventually heat up Omega instead of being gunshy about over pushing him too much too soon.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> JON MOXLEY DOES! His program is more interesting than an open challenge against randos. Or like you said yourself, if they eventually heat up Omega instead of being gunshy about over pushing him too much too soon.


Page and archer are another two


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Crazy, I thought everyone on Youtube and Twitter were resoundingly positive about AEW.


Sorry, I don't watch people who get 3k views with zero credibility. It's the equivalent of you uploading a video and bitching. I watch people with a following who've built that by being impartial.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> JON MOXLEY DOES! His program is more interesting than an open challenge against randos. Or like you said yourself, if they eventually heat up Omega instead of being gunshy about over pushing him too much too soon.





Firefromthegods said:


> Page and archer are another two


Page yes, absolutely. I'd totally overlooked him. It's a shame the lockdown derailed what they were doing with him and Omega or maybe he'd be there by now. Hopefully that will iron out quickly. Archer, not yet, I don't think. Soon, but not right away.

As for Moxley, I think he's safe in the title picture and absolutely deserves to be there, but I also think they could have capitalised on his initial win far more strongly. I understand that the lockdown came soon after and it's perhaps unfair to judge, but he seemed to go quickly from a really big win to the next thing without much logical transition. Somehow, not capitalising on the rematch with Jericho felt like a misfire to me. It made him seem unchampionly.

I like Mox. I've been really, really amped up for him at points. I just don't think he's quite where he should be at the moment.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

eh I take all of this with a grain of salt. A lot of these former wrestlers tend to go on the bitter side, esp. Hannibal. When he stick to interviewing guys, it's fine. But when he talks on camera during streamings and so forth, he tends to seem to hate the whole World. And at the same time promoting his own semi-active promotion. He seem like the kind of guy bitter that things have not gone better for him, probably blaming former bookings and jealous of current talent. There's a lot of them.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> Hannibal is a wrestler who wrestles on the indies and he saw first hand Cody's ego.


So what? I have seen countless podcasts, vlogs, etc with wrestlers on other wrestlers. Views differ on every one of them every time. I saw one recently on Shawn Michaels and the other wrestlers opinion on him varied. Meaningless.



> You don't have to like the thread and if you don't then skip it or add to the conversation....


Normally, in the AEW section, I do skip ridiculous opinion or embittered WWE fanatics self pitying rantings but I had to redress this thread because its simply false ("Cody Rhodes is a scumbag behind closed doors") and based on nothing (a reject of the 90's AE and an indy wrestler who don't like him).


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

You need ego to make it in this business. Simple as that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> So you made an anti Cody Rhodes thread based on a vlog with totally subjective *opinion *by *a)* An obviously drunk Attitude Era fan on the left repeatedly saying he doesn't push anyone and *b)* an incoherent guy on the right who claimed Cody always wanted to win on the indy circuit!!
> 
> This whole video was just a slanted opinion on a particular wrestler with no substance or actual account to justify why Cody Rhodes is a "scumbag". This is fine and harmless, but to make a thread based on it as fact is pure stupidity.


Hannibal is an active promoter and wrestler and has a series of shoot interviews. It wouldn’t be in his interest to start beef unnecessarily. Also, the banning story is completely true, and Keepin’ It 100 is a pretty huge podcast with Konnan, which was on the Jericho Network or whatever last I checked.

These guys aren’t exactly “nobodies,” unless you’re being a condescending dick. They’re people with at least some stake in the wrestling business. And of course it’s an opinion based on their anecdotal evidence — that’s what they’re govong



Alex6691 said:


> Sorry, I don't watch people who get 3k views with zero credibility. It's the equivalent of you uploading a video and bitching. I watch people with a following who've built that by being impartial.


Hannibal is definitely someone I’ve heard of. And everyone knows you don’t get more than 3k views by being impartial.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Fearless Viper said:


> You need ego to make it in this business. Simple as that.


That's why I think it's dumb as fuck to be annoyed that Cody wanted to win his matches via pinfall. The former WWE guy with a famous father who as these things go is a pretty big deal wants to look good and strong instead of watering down wins with bullshit or being a nice guy and doing jobs?

What an ASSHOLE man!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody knows what it takes to be a star.


This will annoy people on the roster who are only there to play video games and be buddy buddy with the rest of the locker room.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fearless Viper said:


> You need ego to make it in this business. Simple as that.


Not true, as a matter of fact an ego will hold you back.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Cody knows what it takes to be a star.
> 
> 
> This will annoy people on the roster who are only there to play video games and be buddy buddy with the rest of the locker room.


Lmfao are you telling me if everyone else had the power to fetishize themselves like Cody books himself they wouldn't?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not true, as a matter of fact an ego will hold you back.


Not all the time. Hogan, flair and Lawler had huge egos. They just aren't conductive of a healthy work environment. But if you make the company money you can get away with shit. Case in point hogan etc.

But generally I despise egotism


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Lmfao are you telling me if everyone else had the power to fetishize themselves like Cody books himself they wouldn't?


Kenny Omega certainly hasn't


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Lmfao are you telling me if everyone else had the power to fetishize themselves like Cody books himself they wouldn't?


Depends on the person. There have been bookers in the past who don't want to push themselves because they don't want to be seen as one of those guys who pushes themselves to the top.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Why shouldn't he protect himself in the indies? He had a a little name value and very little steam after he left WWE, he couldnt have jobbed to every indie guy and lost the very little value his name had after that abomination of a character stardust. If you dont value yourself, no one else ever will and Cody knows it. The guy almost quit wrestling after being mistreated in the WWE, he gave it another shot and was smart about it and it paid off for him.

It seems like you guys have forgotten that nobody gave a shit about Cody when he left WWE. He had to work very hard to make it work for him in the indies to add some value to his name. And its not like he was a top indie guy either but he did well enough to make his name mean something again without "Rhodes" in it.

The guy knows his character, his strengths and his weaknesses. He has a very different approach to wrestling than his Elite buddies and it comes across as different.

His focus on promo work and story build is what keeps him relevant, if you take that away, Cody has nothing that other wrestlers in AEW cant do. Why shouldn't he use his strengths in his feuds? I doubt anyone else in AEW is barred from using their strengths., from what I keep hearing/reading, AEW actually supports creativity for your character.

I see the hate for Cody alot here and I dont mind it, but the idea that he is Triple H or Double J is stupid as fuck. He doesnt own the AEW, he is not the Boss, he isnt married to Tony Khan's daughter, He is not constantly maineventing all PPVs, he didnt put the title on himself at the first chance he got. He didnt start pinning every big name to feed his ego and come across as a star. He didnt bury anyone on the mic, if anything the guy has actually helped develop guys like MJF, Darby Allin and now Jungle boy to some extent. His 2 big wins are against Shawn Spears and Lance Archer and those guys are not really "young up-and-comers".

He gets promo time, he gets to tell his story for his feud.. and he does it well enough to outshine the most, which makes you think he is booked better than the others, when the fact is, everyone else is also getting the same opportunities but just not doing as good as Cody except Jericho and Hangman.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cody isn't the only ex WWE guy that doesn't want to do jobs either by the way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You gotta be a complete idiot to not understand codys ego. The guy literally tells you his ego every week. Rants about ebrry other person legit history ans crya over and over and his wife. 

These guys are not qualified to book. I mean dusty had lots oc bad ideas so maybe cody is doing similsr with trying many different things .

Of course its not nearly as bad as wwe. At least they are hiring many people and tehcicnaly leaving it up to them to get over. The problem woth that is the focus is not giving anyone enough time


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Why shouldn't he protect himself in the indies? He had a a little name value and very little steam after he left WWE, he couldnt have jobbed to every indie guy and lost the very little value his name had after that abomination of a character stardust. If you dont value yourself, no one else ever will and Cody knows it. The guy almost quit wrestling after being mistreated in the WWE, he gave it another shot and was smart about it and it paid off for him.
> 
> It seems like you guys have forgotten that nobody gave a shit about Cody when he left WWE. He had to work very hard to make it work for him in the indies to add some value to his name. And its not like he was a top indie guy either but he did well enough to make his name mean something again without "Rhodes" in it.
> 
> ...



Nobody gave a shit about cody ever until he forced a perfect book8ng circle around himself. Even the bullet club him and bucks was the weaknest members it ever had. 

That being said i give him credit for still working hard but if he wasnt such a pathetic cry baby he wouldn't need this golden ticket. No one cares how hard you work in wrestling, either you have the magic or not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> Why shouldn't he protect himself in the indies? He had a a little name value and very little steam after he left WWE, he couldnt have jobbed to every indie guy and lost the very little value his name had after that abomination of a character stardust. If you dont value yourself, no one else ever will and Cody knows it. The guy almost quit wrestling after being mistreated in the WWE, he gave it another shot and was smart about it and it paid off for him.
> 
> It seems like you guys have forgotten that nobody gave a shit about Cody when he left WWE. He had to work very hard to make it work for him in the indies to add some value to his name. And its not like he was a top indie guy either but he did well enough to make his name mean something again without "Rhodes" in it.
> 
> ...



You're completly delusional to think everyone else is getting the same focus as cody to get over. What show have you been watching since September? Lol no hate just hilariously false.

Hell the guys had more tv time thab Jericho


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Nobody gave a shit about cody ever until he forced a perfect book8ng circle around himself. Even the bullet club him and bucks was the weaknest members it ever had.
> 
> That being said i give him credit for still working hard but if he wasnt such a pathetic cry baby he wouldn't need this golden ticket. No one cares how hard you work in wrestling, either you have the magic or not.


If that was the case, There wouldn't be AEW. Tony Khan first contacted Bucks and Cody to start a new wrestling promotion. Say what you will about the YBs, but they sold alot of merchandise and made alot of money and very smartly incorporating BTE storylines into their ROH PPV feuds. They were making better money than most WWE talent at the time and Cody admitted that he started making more money with Bucks and BC than he ever did in the WWE.

Not to mention, the "weakest members" sold out a 10,000 seat arena for a non WWE PPV show for the first time in years.

So clearly "Weakest members" is your opinion and not a fact. If they were the weakest members, a guy wouldnt invest millions in on with them at the helm.



shandcraig said:


> You're completly delusional to think everyone else is getting the same focus as cody to get over. What show have you been watching since September? Lol no hate just hilariously false.
> 
> Hell the guys had more tv time thab Jericho


You are pretending like Cody starts all shows with a 20 min promo blabbering nonsense and like the whole show is tailored around him. Give me one episode where its all about Cody and nothing else was developed?

Clearly you're watching it with your hate goggles on and then accusing me of being delusional.

Hell, I bet if you calculate all the tv time given to each wrestler from first episode till now, Jericho probably will far exceed than any of the Elite guys.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> Lmfao are you telling me if everyone else had the power to fetishize themselves like Cody books himself they wouldn't?


Chris Jericho (based on his name alone), Omega, Young Bucks all have the same power as Cody but do nothing to put themselves in a position to be anything higher than a mid card act.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> If that was the case, There wouldn't be AEW. Tony Khan first contacted Bucks and Cody to start a new wrestling promotion. Say what you will about the YBs, but they sold alot of merchandise and made alot of money and very smartly incorporating BTE storylines into their ROH PPV feuds. They were making better money than most WWE talent at the time and Cody admitted that he started making more money with Bucks and BC than he ever did in the WWE.
> 
> Not to mention, the "weakest members" sold out a 10,000 seat arena for a non WWE PPV show for the first time in years.
> 
> ...



Ya its very complicated with cody and thats because hes complicated lol. I dont want you to think o tjimk hes entirely bad because hes also done lots of great things and like i said he does work hard. But i find the negatives are also big and no one seems to except it.

Whats important in all of this is hes open to trying different things and thats all that matters. Vince 8s not open to anything. The vision keeps changing in AEW and to me that means they keep trying to find the identity they are and open to changing when it sucks. So i am phrasing him too


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

La Parka said:


> Chris Jericho (based on his name alone), Omega, Young Bucks all have the same power as Cody but do nothing to put themselves in a position to be anything higher than a mid card act.



Ya its completely un balanced between all of them. I think they are building to something good though. That we'll all shut up and get behind ! Lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cody overrates himself. He has the mindset of Bret Hart in that he thinks he's more important and a bigger draw than he actually is/was.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn´t we already know this? Ever since he left WWE, he has been trying to project himself as a bigger name than he actually is. And he knows everything about booking himself and his friends favorable.. He learned that from his father.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

This is really, really bad news. Stuff like this is what will kill AEW if Tony doesn't step in ASAP.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Fearless Viper said:


> You need ego to make it in this business. Simple as that.


Sure, if you are top of the line. If you are Roman Reigns or Jon Moxley level. Not when you are the top CEO of the company.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

LongPig666 said:


> So what? I have seen countless podcasts, vlogs, etc with wrestlers on other wrestlers. Views differ on every one of them every time. I saw one recently on Shawn Michaels and the other wrestlers opinion on him varied. Meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, in the AEW section, I do skip ridiculous opinion or embittered WWE fanatics self pitying rantings but I had to redress this thread because its simply false ("Cody Rhodes is a scumbag behind closed doors") and based on nothing (a reject of the 90's AE and an indy wrestler who don't like him).


Hannibal isn't "bitter" and he no reason to be either. Except everyone including Shawn Michaels himself admitted that he was a douche back in the late 90s so Hannibal's views on him are correct not meaningless.

If it false then Hannibal wouldn't have said what he said and he has no reason to lie. Hes just saying Cody's a scumbag based off of what he saw of him. Also you convienently left out TJP himself comfirmed the EVPs were backstage politicing and thats why he didn't sign with AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Hannibal isn't "bitter" and he no reason to be either. Except everyone including Shaen Michaels himself admitted that he was a douche back in the late 90s so Hannibal's views on him are correct not meaningless.
> 
> If it false then Hannibal wouldn't have said what he said and he has no reason to lie. Hes just saying Cody's a scumbag based off of ehat he saw of him. Also you convienently left out TJP himself comfirmed the EVPs were backstage politicing and thats why he didn't sign with AEW.


When did TJP say this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Sure, if you are top of the line. If you are Roman Reigns or Jon Moxley level. Not when you are the top CEO of the company.


He is not a f'n CEO... : / He is an EVP.. second in command to the president of the company. And there are 3 other people with that position. Tony Khan is the CEO and everything goes through him, thought this has been confirmed many times.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> When did TJP say this


I meant PJ Black.

Back in Febuary heres what he said


*On his discussions with AEW :

Black: “Yup, I had some talks with people and you know, a lot of people who had some influence wanted to put me with [Angelico and Jack Evans] and obviously, those two also wanted that. But, I don’t want to get into the politics side of it, but something big happened and I don’t think I’ll ever work there.”











PJ Black On AEW, Hitting The 450 Splash On Vince McMahon And More


PJ Black discusses why he's happy in Ring of Honor, why he won't work for AEW and what it felt like when he hit the 450 Splash on Vince McMahon.




www.mandatory.com




*


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Kenny Omega certainly hasn't


Well, he's a Canadian. We're typically a kind, humble people.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> You don't need to hear stories to know about the ego. He's Triple H of another name.


But at least Triple H was a star at one point, what the hell has Cody ever done to warrant an ego?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

sideon said:


> But at least Triple H was a star at one point, what the hell has Cody ever done to warrant an ego?


Son of a star. Succeeded on the indies, validating his feelings of being unjustly held down by Vince and co.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> Son of a star. Succeeded on the indies, validating his feelings of being unjustly held down by Vince and co.


He's has not validated those feelings because he's still not a draw. Again who's a bigger star Cody or Triple H?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

sideon said:


> But at least Triple H was a star at one point, what the hell has Cody ever done to warrant an ego?


He grew up Dusty Rhodes son and Dustin Rhodes/Goldust much younger brother. Having that spoiled up bringing in the business.


Well it's going to cause a lot of guys to have a ego. Just like Randy Orton had huge ego before he did anything in the business. He believes he should be a major star like his dad was. He probably looks at Dustin as dropping the ball in family legacy since he didn't have as strong(he had good career tho) of a career as their father did.


The thing about Cody is he knows he's cocky and has a big ego. He knows he wants to be presented as a big star etc. So he does his best to try to hide it.


Like breaking Triple H throne to distance himself from that imagine. Or not being the World champion. Because he knew he would get trashed and hurt his imagine like it has Triple H. If he booked himself like he does and holding world title.


The thing is wrestling fans are seeing right through him. Cody creating his own title and presenting that title and himself over World Champion is so obvious. Fans aren't stupid and know his games. He's gonna need to tone it down or a lot more people will turn on him fast.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

sideon said:


> He's has not validated those feelings because he's still not a draw. Again who's a bigger star Cody or Triple H?


I mean... Cody has sold PPV's recently with his name on them in the 100K or above range. When's the last time Triple H drew that many PPV buys?

Check, and, mate.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is hilarious. Now Cody Rhodes is a bigger star than Triple H.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Why shouldn't he protect himself in the indies? He had a a little name value and very little steam after he left WWE, he couldnt have jobbed to every indie guy and lost the very little value his name had after that abomination of a character stardust. If you dont value yourself, no one else ever will and Cody knows it. The guy almost quit wrestling after being mistreated in the WWE, he gave it another shot and was smart about it and it paid off for him.
> 
> It seems like you guys have forgotten that nobody gave a shit about Cody when he left WWE. He had to work very hard to make it work for him in the indies to add some value to his name. And its not like he was a top indie guy either but he did well enough to make his name mean something again without "Rhodes" in it.
> 
> ...


Yea if anything AEW came about because of Cody, because after he left the WWE, he dominated the indys and literally became a star. If he had no protected himself that would not have happened. Anyway I don't think you hire someone like him to job.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Without Cody's ego AEW wouldn't even exist. He pretty much got wound up on Twitter and made All In happen. You have to take the rough with the smooth. Every top star has an ego to a certain extent. Even Daniel Bryan.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> He grew up Dusty Rhodes son and Dustin Rhodes/Goldust much younger brother. Having that spoiled up bringing in the business.
> 
> 
> Well it's going to cause a lot of guys to have a ego. Just like Randy Orton had huge ego before he did anything in the business. He believes he should be a major star like his dad was. He probably looks at Dustin as dropping the ball in family legacy since he didn't have as strong(he had good career tho) of a career as their father did.


Bob Orton was a major star? could´ve fooled me.. Randy has surpassed his father by miles.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> Bob Orton was a major star? could´ve fooled me.. Randy has surpassed his father by miles.



He was seen as star or legend in business. I never said Orton didn't do that. I was talking about Cody living up to Dusty and probably thinking Dustin dropped the ball living up to Cody. Despite Dustin having the physical size Cody never had.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember Hannibal begging AEW to sign him. Even had Superstar Billy Graham plead for him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

OwenSES said:


> Without Cody's ego AEW wouldn't even exist. He pretty much got wound up on Twitter and made All In happen. You have to take the rough with the smooth. Every top star has an ego to a certain extent. Even Daniel Bryan.


Eh, something would have happened at some point. The original rumours had Jericho, JR and Barry Bloom. Jericho left the WWE before anything like this was announced. They were on record as saying that all you'd need to compete with Vince McMahon is money. The TV rights deal coming through and fans being largely disenchanted with and disengaged from the product made something possible and likely. This wouldn't be happening if there wasn't major TV rights money at stake (Cody would be bouncing between ROH and New Japan still), and it could have happened without Cody specifically. 

This is just the form the inevitable has taken in our timeline, haha.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

For all of the comparisons to HHH & Jarrett, Cody isn’t doing anything wrong by protecting his image. Being booked strongly in the promotion you created and own when you’re an active competitor is hardly unique to Cody himself. Inoki, Baba, and Misawa did the same thing with their respective promotions when they started them. Nothing to see here, really.

However, if backstage politics prevented PJ Black from signing with AEW and forming a trios team with Evans and Angelico, then that`s very concerning. Maybe that’s why AEW keeps losing out on talents to WWE & Impact & ROH & MLW & NWA; they’re busy repeating the issues that led to WCW's downfall.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> I mean... Cody has sold PPV's recently with his name on them in the 100K or above range. When's the last time Triple H drew that many PPV buys?
> 
> Check, and, mate.


I mean according to the investors meeting from after Mania 32 which is the last PPV HHH headlined Mania 32 did 900k+



> -A caller asked for the traditional pay-per-view buyrate for WrestleMania. Barrios said it was between 900,000 and 1.2 million buys. (On top of the network subscriptions)











411MANIA | WWE Conference Call Report: Stars Returning From Injury, WM 32 Does Huge Buyrate, More


Credit prowrestling.net -The call is hosted by WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, WWE Chief Strategy and Financial Officer George Barrios, and WWE Investor Relations Michael Weitz.[.........]




411mania.com





So idk lol


----------

